# Rat video thread.



## metatherat (Jan 21, 2021)

Hello. I am Meta the rat, and I am here today to ask you one question: RATS?!

I like rats a lot. We are truly the best animawl: cute, pointy, snuggly, curious, able to fire laser beams from our eyes.
Let us all sit in a circle here on the forums and post nice rat videos.
No un-nice rat videos please, only post _nice_ rat videos.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Kope (Jan 21, 2021)

metatherat said:


> Hello. I am Meta the rat, and I am here today to ask you one question: RATS?!
> 
> I like rats a lot. We are truly the best animawl: cute, pointy, snuggly, curious, able to fire laser beams from our eyes.
> Let us all sit in a circle here on the forums and post nice rat videos.
> No un-nice rat videos please, only post _nice_ rat videos.


They eat their babies you know


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## metatherat (Jan 22, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351038702022258688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351038702022258688
ok so twitter integration sucks. of course it does, it's twitter, everything about it sucks always let's nobody ever use twitter for any reason


----------



## metatherat (Jan 22, 2021)

Instead:


----------



## Kope (Jan 22, 2021)

Rats also eat mice no one is save from their tyranny :0


----------



## metatherat (Jan 25, 2021)

Aww :3
Sure, she is _teeechnically_ a vermin, but just look at her. She is a cutie. And apparently the person who posted the video agrees


----------



## Kope (Jan 25, 2021)

metatherat said:


> Aww :3
> Sure, she is _teeechnically_ a vermin, but just look at her. She is a cutie. And apparently the person who posted the video agrees


There goes my food supply -__-


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 25, 2021)

metatherat said:


> Instead:


Mexican rats!

*Finger guns with a hat on*


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Jan 25, 2021)

metatherat said:


> Instead:


they don't seem to like the bread very much.


----------



## metatherat (Jan 26, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> they don't seem to like the bread very much.


Veggierats 

And now: *RAT EATS CHEESE*


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## metatherat (Jan 28, 2021)

Rat yawn.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Jan 28, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


>


dammit it's in my head


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 28, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> dammit it's in my head


Is your name Michael by any chance


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Hogo (Jan 28, 2021)

__
		https://omgcino2.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F641054663488192512


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## sushy (Jan 28, 2021)

haha wow that is a killer rat


----------



## metatherat (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Babybear_Di (Jan 30, 2021)

_


_sorry, it's not video. But nobody commented on my rat boi adopt and i donno what's wrong with him. My friend told me if i deleted his bio, it will become more interesting to  own and it does not work


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Jan 30, 2021)

Babybear_Di said:


> _View attachment 100597_sorry, it's not video. But nobody commented on my rat boi adopt and i donno what's wrong with him. My friend told me if i deleted his bio, it will become more interesting to  own and it does not work


i like him


----------



## Babybear_Di (Jan 31, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> i like him


Thank you :3 Can u advice me something about finding him a new home?


----------



## metatherat (Mar 23, 2021)

Oop, I kind of forgot furgot about this thread. Sorry, sorry, I know you have all likely been staggering around in a daze, trying in vain to make sense of your woeful ratless existence. Here you go:


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 23, 2021)

Rat things without Skaven? No no furry things! Praise worship Horned Rat! Yes yes!


----------



## Pygmepatl (Apr 24, 2021)

Rat clenches fist of rage!


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 1, 2021)

Chomby said:


>


how i make friends lol


----------



## metatherat (Jun 7, 2021)

Just rats. Grooming a human. And holding their tiny little rat-hands up in the air <3


----------



## Kope (Jun 7, 2021)

metatherat said:


> Just rats. Grooming a human. And holding their tiny little rat-hands up in the air <3


*calls pest control*


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jun 8, 2021)

metatherat said:


> Just rats. Grooming a human. And holding their tiny little rat-hands up in the air <3


"My rat used to lick my fingers and then start chewing off my nails. I thought it was too cute to stop (and she was always very gentle around the quick) so I never had nails lol"

Now that's a good reason to get rats, hahaha!


----------



## metatherat (Feb 28, 2022)

mmm, strawberry


----------



## WeAreOneArt (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Baalf (May 1, 2022)

Babybear_Di said:


> _View attachment 100597_sorry, it's not video. But nobody commented on my rat boi adopt and i donno what's wrong with him. My friend told me if i deleted his bio, it will become more interesting to  own and it does not work



The face is a bit uncanny, almost human.


----------



## Izzy4895 (May 1, 2022)




----------



## metatherat (May 2, 2022)

rattttsss


----------



## ben909 (May 2, 2022)

metatherat said:


> rattttsss


----------



## metatherat (May 2, 2022)

ben909 said:


>


You can still watch it on YT :3
And probably should, because rats. yaayyy


----------

